# New Zealand hunting



## katana12 (Mar 13, 2017)

This for all hunters in New Zealand please feel free to post hunting reports and such.

happy hunting, katana :neener:


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

katana12 said:


> This for all hunters in New Zealand please feel free to post hunting reports and such.
> happy hunting, katana :neener:


Sonebody posted a bunny kukked with a "purple oak" catty in the effective hunting setups


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey Katana. I have posted quite alot of possum and rabbit kills as well as a turkey. Check out some of my posts . I live in Kerikeri. How about you.


----------



## katana12 (Mar 13, 2017)

i live just outa fielding


----------



## NZ_Looper (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello Guys, I am at Auckland as summer are finally coming any idea for my first ever field day shooting?


----------

